# How exactly do I set up my PayPal account? (Probably wrong board)



## Astar-Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

So, I'm planning to open up commissions, and use PayPal for the payment. But I'm a little lost when it comes to this stuff (I don't speak Financial), so does anyone mind helping me out?

I need to know, for instance, if there's a certain way to set up my account so that it's easy to use for receiving payments for digital art and the like. I don't think it'd be considered a small business, but who knows; it might? And is there going to be a fee of any sort for the income I make? I think I found a part where it talks about boundary fees, but that part confused me.

If someone has a PayPal account set up for commissions and would like to explain it to me in 16-year-old-high-school-student-English as opposed to well-informed-business-woman-Financial-Language, I'd much appreciate it. XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure PayPal has all this covered when you go to their website.  Why don't you check out the FAQ? It's really easy.  

Step 1- Have  a bank account

Step 2- Get on the internet

Step 3- Create a PayPal account

Step 4- Link Bank Account to PayPal

Step 5- ??????????????????????

Step 6- Profit

As far as fee's it depends.  I've never had fees when I send someone money to pay for a commission, and that's whether I directly link it to a card or not. I've never recieved money, but if there is a fee, it's probably nominal.


----------



## Astar-Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

XD Simple and easy to follow.

Yeah, mainly I wanted to know about fees and taxes that I should be aware of. I found some things, but overall it just confused me. Plus, I lost their FAQ page.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 2, 2009)

Astar-Shadow said:


> XD Simple and easy to follow.
> 
> Yeah, mainly I wanted to know about fees and taxes that I should be aware of. I found some things, but overall it just confused me. Plus, I lost their FAQ page.



Paypal has a small fee for transactions, nothing huge though. It also helps if you have a debit/credit card to add to your paypal account.


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think you need a bank account to open a Paypal account.  Just go, sign up, and get rolling.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

krimv said:


> I don't think you need a bank account to open a Paypal account.  Just go, sign up, and get rolling.



You need to add a bank account if you wish to use all of what paypal offers.


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea but I think if you just need a basic account for online stuff, you don't need one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

krimv said:


> Yea but I think if you just need a basic account for online stuff, you don't need one.



Naa, you don't need one for a basic account, but it is useful if you have one so you can transfere funds into your bank account from paypal.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

I was wondering this too,I mean,I got about 0$ Dollars to work with right now. Zero.Nothing. Nada.
I don't have access to a Credit card or a Bank Account either.
So I don't want any kind of fees.ever.

I plan to use this for commissions,by the way.

HOW DO I AVOID EM'? .-.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> I was wondering this too,I mean,I got about 0$ Dollars to work with right now. Zero.Nothing. Nada.
> I don't have access to a Credit card or a Bank Account either.
> So I don't want any kind of fees.ever.
> 
> ...




You don't have anyway to open a bank account at all?

You can still open a paypal account, but without credit/debit card(s) added or a bank account it will be restricted quite a lot.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You don't have anyway to open a bank account at all?
> 
> You can still open a paypal account, but without credit/debit card(s) added or a bank account it will be restricted quite a lot.



Will I get charged for making transactions? I mean,Recieving and sending money.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> Will I get charged for making transactions? I mean,Recieving and sending money.



Paypal does charge a small fee if you are transferring paypal to paypal, but transferring to bank account is normally free unless you want to use their faster service to transfer to a bank account, then paypal charges. but it never makes a huge dent in your transactions.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Paypal does charge a small fee if you are transferring paypal to paypal, but transferring to bank account is normally free unless you want to use their faster service to transfer to a bank account, then paypal charges. but it never makes a huge dent in your transactions.



I see. 

So,If I get a transfer from somebody elses paypal,A small amount is substracted from the transaction right? (I do not have any money to back up this fee)

Hmm...I think I will be creating an Account. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> I see.
> 
> So,If I get a transfer from somebody elses paypal,A small amount is substracted from the transaction right? (I do not have any money to back up this fee)
> 
> Hmm...I think I will be creating an Account. Thanks for your help!



This is correct, however they deduct their small fee from the actually transaction itself, so don't be surprised if you find you are a bit short from a payment from someone, that just means paypal has deducted their charge. IT sucks they charge but I guess something has to pay the peoples wages who run the service and keep the site up. Thinsg don't come free after all.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

*laugh/snort* paypal.....Heh heh


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 26, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> *laugh/snort* paypal.....Heh heh


Thanks for raising the dead.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh yeah. Paypal sounds like a prostitute setup.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 26, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Oh yeah. Paypal sounds like a prostitute setup.



Obviously you are an internet noob if you do not know what paypal is.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not a nooob, I just know a funny word when I see it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 26, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> I'm not a nooob, I just know a funny word when I see it.



It took me awhile to get it. 

"Order your prostitute online and pay using Paypal, book one by 6pm and get 10% off!"


----------

